# Külföldieknek megfejthetetlen az Időkerék



## csocsike (2004 Június 4)

Külföldieknek megfejthetetlen az Időkerék 

Anonymous Szerző: "Esős napokon nem kis bravúr kell ahhoz, hogy bárki az Időkerék közelébe kerüljön. Az árkokban megül a víz, majd napokig sártengeren lehet csak Magyarország új szimbólumához jutni. Azok a külföldiek, akiknek érdeklődését felkelti a háromszázötvenmillió forintba kerülő szerkezet, legfeljebb hosszas kutatómunkával juthatnak érdemi információhoz arról, hogy mit is láttak a Műcsarnok háta mögött.



Magyarország új szimbóluma az Időkerék. De vajon tisztában vannak-e ezzel a turisták, akik hazánkba látogatnak. Netán a barcelonai felszolgáló, a párizsi vécés néni, a londoni pultos, értesülve arról, hogy magyarok vagyunk, máris csillogó szemmel sorolja: Puskás, gulyás, időkerék? 

Amúgy tetszik 

Tegyünk egy próbát. Az Időkeréknél, a magyar leleményességet jelképező legújabb csodánál, csoportjuktól leszakadó cseheket szólítunk meg, akiknek ruhájára miniatűr cseh zászló van tűzve. A nemzeti identitásukat idegenben is gondosan ápoló turisták simogatják az indiai gránitból faragott szerkezetet, nézegetik a lassan pergő homokszemeket, és talán egy korai Karel Gott sláger dallama mászik a fülükbe. 

"Tudják-e, hogy ez mi?" "Nem." "Mégis mire gondolnak?" "Egy homokóra." "És tudják-e, hogy ez mit jelképez?" "Az idő múlását." "És tudják, hogy miért állították ki?" "Nem." "Amúgy tetszik?" "Igen, tetszik." 

Ez nem forog? 


Tekintse meg képeinket! 
A nettó háromszázötvenmillió forintért felállított Időkeréknél arra nem jutott már pénz, hogy egy többnyelvű információs táblát is felállítsanak. Illetve mégis. A biztonsági őr funérlemezból összeeszkábált táblákra mutat. Háromszög alakban állnak egy árnyas fa alatt. "Négy nyelven volt rajta, hogy mi az Időkerék, de a múlt héten jött az a nagy eső, szél is fújt, a papírok leáztak, a maradékot fiúk húzták le róla, így" - és ökölbe szorított kezét a feje fölé emeli, majd hirtelen leengedi. A kereket éjjel-nappal őrzik. A pisztolylövésnek is ellenálló gránitnak úgy lehetne ártani, ha valaki lefújná festékszóró sprayvel, de eddig senki sem próbálkozott. 

Középkorú magyar hölgy szólítja meg az őrt. "Ez nem forog?" "Nem, majd szilveszterkor fordítják át újra." 

Kisugárzása van, esküszöm 

Az információhiányon kívül esős napok után a sár és az Időkerék mellett az árkokban álló víz is megnehezíti Magyarország szimbólumának testközeli élvezését. A másfél méter vastag betonra tett föld alkalmatlan a vízelvezetésre. A biztonsági őr körül összeverődő kis csoportban meg is született a megoldás: kaviccsal kellene felszórni a már amúgy is kitaposott gyeptéglát. A népeknek különben tetszik a szerkezet. P-né például minden nap elsétál ide és megsimogatja az indiai gránitot. "Kisugárzása van, esküszöm" - mondja. 

Kínos siker 

"Ha az Időkereket nem tesszük villámgyorsan fogyasztásra alkalmassá, akkor az egésznek az értelme veszik el" - érzékeli a problémát Herner János, a kerék ötletgazdája, és önkritikusan hozzáteszi: "Az időhiány miatt mindennel törődtünk, csak a környezettel nem". "Kínos sikerként" értékeli, hogy az információs táblát ellopták. A kiírást minél előbb pótolni szeretnék, de a végleges megoldáson még gondolkodnak. A kerék mellett ponyvával letakart csörlős szerkezetet - ezzel forgatják át szilveszterkor az óriás homokórát - acéllal és üveggel fedik be, amelynek tetejére tett táblán adják a nézők tudtára, hogy mit látnak. 

A sár és a pocsolyák kivédésére - egy szintén tervezés alatt álló - pókhálószerű járdarendszert építenek. 

És, hogy miért nem lehetett a végleges formában átadni az ország új szimbólumát? Az egyszerűbb válasz az, hogy a kapkodás is az országimázs része. A bonyolultabbat Herner János osztja meg az Index olvasóival: az üvegzsebtörvény megtiltotta alapítványok év közbeni támogatását, ezért a közbeszerzési eljárás miatt lassabban csordogáló pénz kis híján a szerkezet május elsejei átadását is veszélyeztette. "Elárulok egy titkot: még április 30-án is dolgoztunk" - mondja az ötletgazda.


----------



## Rékácska (2006 Augusztus 25)

Sajnos nemhogy információs tábla nincs,a kerék is áll,és ezi az enyészet.Állítólag az üzemeltetésre,karbantartásra sincs pénz.


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 26)

az a baj, hogy annyi minden felesleges dologra folyik el a pénz, hogy nem marad az igazán fontosra


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 26)

Par eve epitettek, olvastam a tervezo nyilatkozatait hogy micsoda jo dolog es nem kerul horibilis osszegbe a fentartasa stb.........
Ezekszerint nem lesz idot allo az idokerek.


----------



## Ijász!!! (2006 Szeptember 9)

Időkerék.Hm...350 millió.Hm...semmire sincs pénz.Erre van.Az orvosokra nincs,a karbantartásra nincs.Ezt nem tudták?A baj az,hogy még mindig nem tudják hova kell a pénz,és hova nem.Meg ugye ki is a felelős?Ilyenkor senki,és ez baj.(((


----------



## kormicska (2006 Október 19)

*előrelátás !!!*



Melitta írta:


> Par eve epitettek, olvastam a tervezo nyilatkozatait hogy micsoda jo dolog es nem kerul horibilis osszegbe a fentartasa stb.........
> Ezekszerint nem lesz idot allo az idokerek.



.. pár éve építették?? De milyen sokáig nem fog kikopni a csapágy )
Lehet, hogy direkt nem működtetik... így nincs szervízigénye  "nem kerül horibilis összegbe" ... szinte semmibe 
Amúgy valóban tipikusan magyar. Van egy aránylag jó, érdekes ötlet, nagy lendülettel belevágunk, rengeteg pénzt ráköltünk, aztán már nem is tünik olyan érdekesnek, és hagyunk mindent az enyészetre (( 

üdv
jani


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 9)

És azt tudjátok hogy hányszor módosították az átfordítását? 
Szerintem ez alegnagyobb vicc benne. Ha jól emlékszem 3×!!!!
Ez már önmagában jó poén lenne, ha nem lehetett volna értelmesebben elkölteni azt a pénzt. Hiába no, pár dilettáns megint megszerezte a sült gesztenyét....


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Par eve epitettek, olvastam a tervezo nyilatkozatait hogy micsoda jo dolog es nem kerul horibilis osszegbe a fentartasa stb.........
> Ezekszerint nem lesz idot allo az idokerek.



Sok mindennel járunk így, mint az időkerékkel. Én egy dunántúli községben lakom.Ötezer ember él itt. Ennek ellenére van strandfürdő, korcsolyapálya, volt csónakázó tó kis szigettel, és ki tudja, mi nem. Korcsolyapálya egyedül itt van a megyében, srandfürdő sem sok van. Azután szép lassan eltűnnek ezek a létesítmények, mert sem a felújításra, sem az üzemeltetésre, sem a modernizálásra nincs pénz. Valamit nem jól csinálnak, az biztos. Nem értek a gazdaságpolitikához, de nem szabadna az enyészetnek adni a már meglévő dolgokat.


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 9)

Rinka írta:


> Sok mindennel járunk így, mint az időkerékkel. Én egy dunántúli községben lakom.Ötezer ember él itt. Ennek ellenére van strandfürdő, korcsolyapálya, volt csónakázó tó kis szigettel, és ki tudja, mi nem. Korcsolyapálya egyedül itt van a megyében, srandfürdő sem sok van. Azután szép lassan eltűnnek ezek a létesítmények, mert sem a felújításra, sem az üzemeltetésre, sem a modernizálásra nincs pénz. Valamit nem jól csinálnak, az biztos. Nem értek a gazdaságpolitikához, de nem szabadna az enyészetnek adni a már meglévő dolgokat.


 
Eleg hihetetlen hogy ennyi minden van es senki nem akarja uzemeltetni,miert nem irnak ki palyazatot es adjak berbe van adjak el olyannak aki uzemelteti es ovja apolja a sajat befekteteset?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 10)

Én itt lakom az ominózus keréktől 10 percre...de még sosem láttam közelről. Lényegében,aki nem tudja, hogy mit keres, nemigazán veszi észre.
Talán a külföldieknek nagyobb látványosság, mint a mellette minden nap elrohanó pestieknek.


----------



## Shiva74 (2006 November 10)

Azért az annyira érdekes... valakinek a kezében nem megy a dolog, aztán olcsóért hozzájut egy másik és hopp egyből aranytojást tojó tyúk lesz a rút és beteges kiskacsából. nem fura? (90-es években a munkahelyem is ilyen volt Miskolcon... aztán priv óccsóért és csoda)
Biztos van ott tehetséges ember, hogy az a fürdő üzemeljen, meg a többi...


----------



## lampard (2006 November 12)

Rinka írja, hogy egy kis faluban él, s van ott minden, csak nem újítják fel stb.
Talán azért nem adják bérbe, vagy nem veszik bérbe, mert kicsi a kihasználtsága, és nem térülne meg a ráfordítás. 
Persze, nem tudom, hogy így van-e, csak tippelek, mert ha utána nem mennek az emberek elegen korcsolyázni, akkor nem gazdaságos a befektetőnek.


----------



## allegro (2006 November 12)

lampard írta:


> Rinka írja, hogy egy kis faluban él, s van ott minden, csak nem újítják fel stb.
> Talán azért nem adják bérbe, vagy nem veszik bérbe, mert kicsi a kihasználtsága, és nem térülne meg a ráfordítás.
> Persze, nem tudom, hogy így van-e, csak tippelek, mert ha utána nem mennek az emberek elegen korcsolyázni, akkor nem gazdaságos a befektetőnek.


Ez részben szemléletbeli kérdés is. Egy időben arra a kérdésre, hogy miért nem épül több kerékpárút, egyik minisztériális vezetőtől az volt a válasz, hogy azért, mert az emberek nem kerékpároznak ...  
Persze pénz kérdés, az önkormányzatok a közintézmények fenntartását is nyögik, de ha van egy tökös polgármester, akkor adókedvezményekkel, valamennyi hozzájárulással, megszerzi rá a befektetőt.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 13)

Melitta írta:


> Eleg hihetetlen hogy ennyi minden van es senki nem akarja uzemeltetni,miert nem irnak ki palyazatot es adjak berbe van adjak el olyannak aki uzemelteti es ovja apolja a sajat befekteteset?



Mindenre azt mondják, gazdaságtalan a működése. A strandot át kellene alakítani vízforgatós rendszerűre, de senki nem akar belevágni.A csónakázó tóból egyszerűen eltűnt a víz, gondolom elapadt a forrás, vagy elment a víz másfelé. Most megjelent újból a víz, de már senki nem törődik az egésszel.
Kiadják magánszemélyeknek üzemeltetésre a létesítményeket, de mindenki csak kiveszi a hasznot, ráfordítani senki nem akar.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 13)

allegro írta:


> Ez részben szemléletbeli kérdés is. Egy időben arra a kérdésre, hogy miért nem épül több kerékpárút, egyik minisztériális vezetőtől az volt a válasz, hogy azért, mert az emberek nem kerékpároznak ...
> Persze pénz kérdés, az önkormányzatok a közintézmények fenntartását is nyögik, de ha van egy tökös polgármester, akkor adókedvezményekkel, valamennyi hozzájárulással, megszerzi rá a befektetőt.



Ahol én lakom, ez valamikor három település összekapcsolásából keletkezett nagyobb város volt. Mind a három "tagnak" volt strandja. Közben megtörtént a szétválás, mi újból község lettünk. A három strandból már csak a mienk van meg, de minden évben bizonytalan, kinyit-e egyáltalán, mert nem vízforgatós rendszerű.
Előfordulhat, hogy a korcsolyapálya nincs kellőképpen kihasználva, mert inkább hét végén lenne rá csak igény, akkor viszont sokan vannak. Ide jár edzeni a fehérvári hokicsapat is.


----------



## ceila (2007 Február 3)

Sziasztok! Szerintem ez az ídőkerék című alkotás borzasztóra sikeredett! Ha egy mű jelentését magyarázni kell az már régen rossz! Mind amellett, az ilyen avantgard stílusú műveket elöbb tesztelni kéne a nagyközönség elött és ha átment akkor lehet tovább lépni!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jara (2007 Február 4)

Az időkerék olyan abszurd,mintha egy csehszlovák vígjátékban találták volna ki...megkérdezném a kitalálóját, miért érezte fontosnak megalkotni ezt a micsodát...


----------



## mihalys (2007 Február 7)

*Időkerék*

Nekem volt szerencsé még működőképesen látni. Szerintem azonban nem valami nagy szám. Bár azt hallottam hog yvállalkozásba szeretnék adni. Na itt megáll a tudományom. Ki vesz ki "gebinbe" egy nem működő időkereket?


----------



## mihalys (2007 Február 7)

*Időkerék*

Nekem volt szerencsé még működőképesen látni. Szerintem azonban nem valami nagy szám. Bár azt hallottam hog yvállalkozásba szeretnék adni. Na itt megáll a tudományom. Ki vesz ki "gebinbe" egy nem működő időkereket? 
Vag yszeretném látni annak az üzleti tervét:4:


----------



## gala666 (2007 Február 11)

nyugi a magyaroknak szintén megfejthetetlen


----------



## Sarasvati (2007 Április 16)

Azert az vicc, hogy egy kanadai magyar forumra kellett jonnom, hogy ezt megtudjam... 8eve elek pesten, ez eddig kimaradt... pedig meg jarok is arra... eddig csak "sejtettem" hogy van ott valami nagy es magyarazatra varo... de hogy idokerek... hat jo legyen


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Április 18)

Csak gondoltam, hogy kellene ide egy kep az idokerekrol.

Tulajdonkeppen az mellett, hogy eleg unalmas, nem olyan szornyu. Talan ha vilagitana, vagy minden evben mast hasznalhatnanak az ido mulasat mutatni.
Lehet, hogy azert is csinaltak, hogy legyen valamilyen szenzacio Ujev-kor.
Mint New Yorkban pl. A " Ball "





Vagy ezek utan Floridaban is akartak csinalni valamit, szoval ok
egy "Drag Queen"engedtek le egy piros cipoben az elsoemeletrol a foldszintre.







Meg jo, hogy nem egy ilyen orat csinaltak :








Vagy pl. ezt. ( ez persze illik oda , ahol van. Nemetorszagban)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...num=10&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADBS_en___CA209&sa=N

Szoval, azt gondolom, hogy ezek utan talan nem is olyan rossz az az idokerek - talan kicsit unalmas - dehogy a kulfoldiek nem ertenek ????? Szerintem ertik. Lehet, hogy egy kicsit tul szigoruak vagytok ?


----------



## Centaury (2007 Április 24)

Szerintem egy óriási kutyaszar jobban szimbolizálta volna Budapestet. A múltat, a jelent és a jővőt egyaránt. Persze azon lehetne vitatkozni hogy milyen alakú legyen, hisz elég változatos formákat produkál a természet, elég végigsétálni a belváros egyik utcáján.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 25)

Centaury írta:


> Szerintem egy óriási kutyaszar jobban szimbolizálta volna Budapestet. A múltat, a jelent és a jővőt egyaránt. Persze azon lehetne vitatkozni hogy milyen alakú legyen, hisz elég változatos formákat produkál a természet, elég végigsétálni a belváros egyik utcáján.



Szerintem te kicsit szigoru vagy,bár van némi igazságod!!A kutyaszar talán nem az egész várost szimbolizálja inkább csak a vezetését,és a gazdaságot!!
Ami ugye ott dübörög mert itt nem!!


----------



## Voldemort (2007 Július 15)

Centaury írta:


> Szerintem egy óriási kutyaszar jobban szimbolizálta volna Budapestet. A múltat, a jelent és a jővőt egyaránt. Persze azon lehetne vitatkozni hogy milyen alakú legyen, hisz elég változatos formákat produkál a természet, elég végigsétálni a belváros egyik utcáján.



WEhe)
Én úgy tudom, Párizsban talán arányaiban több kutya van, így a kutya** is nagyobb.
Talán a külföldi turistáknak a legjobb lenne egy szoborcsoportot alkotni, ahol Puskás rúgja a labdát, mellette csikósok főzik a gulyáslevest, azok mellett meg egy kopasz újgazdag nyomja a dudát idegesen fekte terepjárójából.


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Július 23)

kiss


Voldemort írta:


> WEhe)
> Én úgy tudom, Párizsban talán arányaiban több kutya van, így a kutya** is nagyobb.
> Talán a külföldi turistáknak a legjobb lenne egy szoborcsoportot alkotni, ahol Puskás rúgja a labdát, mellette csikósok főzik a gulyáslevest, azok mellett meg egy kopasz újgazdag nyomja a dudát idegesen fekte terepjárójából.


----------



## lajos010 (2007 Szeptember 13)

furcsa en leginkabb a erzsebethidat tekintem budapest szimbolumanak
vagy a szabadsagszobrot


----------



## lacas65 (2007 Szeptember 15)

Egyetlen ismerősöm sem tartja gázosnak az időkereket. Egy érdekes ötlet a rozsdatemető emlékmű-förmedvény mellett.
Persze igazi hungarikumként a megnyitóra még gondok voltak az odavezető úttal, és elég hamar párszor meg állt.
Az ilyen alkotások színesítik a várost. Megélhetést, munkát adnak a művészeknek.
Szerencsére nekünk a nemzeti szimbólum készítésére nem igazán kell ráhajtanunk /országház, budai-vár, Gellérthegy…/ és ez csak egy 20 perces hajóút során látható.


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 25)

rendkívül fontos az időkerék,bazi nagy, nehéz, tele van magyaros furfanggal és ki nem szja le (((((((!? nagyon látványos ha tudod hol van se tér se ...........


----------



## földönkívüli (2007 Október 20)

a magyaroknak nem időkerék kell, hanem csoda


----------



## Markla (2007 Október 20)

földönkívüli írta:


> a magyaroknak nem időkerék kell, hanem csoda



...és csodák padíg nincsenek...mint tudjuk.....


----------



## Night35 (2008 Július 25)

vagy mégis


----------



## cddvck (2008 Július 27)

jó sokba kerül a fenntartása is ,nem csak a megépítés


----------



## Prhorvath (2008 Július 28)

eggyel több, amivel nem lehet mit kezdeni.


----------



## Prhorvath (2008 Július 28)

Ócskavastelep - szoborpark (ott van hely)
" nimcs a földön gazdagabb szebb ország "
.... megtervezzük, megcsináljuk, ellopják, vagy kidobjuk ....


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 21)

Időkerék,jó nagy.......


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 26)

Mire jó? Csak a pénz viszi!!


----------



## MoonLite (2008 Szeptember 11)

Pedig egyszerü a megoldás,ami fü alatt elfogadott sajna :

1 : kitalálnak valamit
2 : kivitelezőt keresnek /csak az kapja meg a projektet,aki zsebbe visszacsusztat/
3 : kivitelező keres alvállalkozót / aki szintén százalékot ad vissza/
4 : karbantartót is kell keresni,ha már áll a kütyü / csak akkor kapja meg ha csusztat/

Hogy mindez sokba kerül és még nem is müködik ? Nem baj,de néhány ember jól járt.


----------



## wolfi222 (2008 Október 12)

Hello!
Azt hiszem elbénáztam a bemutatkozási képemet.
Bocsánat, ha túl nagy, de nem nagyon értek ilyen dolgokhoz.
Tulajdonképpen Leblanc Győzőtől keresek zenéket és ebben kérném valakinek a segítségét.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 12)

wolfi222 írta:


> Hello!
> Azt hiszem elbénáztam a bemutatkozási képemet.
> Bocsánat, ha túl nagy, de nem nagyon értek ilyen dolgokhoz.
> Tulajdonképpen Leblanc Győzőtől keresek zenéket és ebben kérném valakinek a segítségét.
> Előre is köszönöm.


Hello Wolfi! Katt rá az aláírásomra és mindent megtudsz.


----------



## kojak111 (2008 Október 14)

Ronda is meg értelmetlen is ez az "alkotás". A zsűrin máskor is átcsúsztak érdemtelen művek. Tartok tőle, hogy ez a jövőben is előfordul esetenként.


----------



## tanabaj (2008 November 4)

a mellette lévő emlékmű se egy leányálom...


----------



## kettyo (2008 November 11)

az IK egy nagy sz...r


----------



## rainbowchild (2008 December 21)

nem sok értelmét látom...


----------



## kese01 (2009 Január 10)

Érdekes, az ominózus kerék mellet dolgozom a Szépművészeti Múzeumban, de még nem hallottam turistát afelől érdeklődni
Vicces, minden évben színes tehenek lepik el Budapestet, mindenki fellángol a láttukon, ki így ki úgy Ezek a tehenek éppen annyira borzasztóak, mint a kerék, illetve a kerék éppen annyira szenzációs, mint a tehenek, mit csináltak rosszul?
Tanulságos, egy ország szimbólumot mint pl a hősök tere, a megfelelő helyre építve szenzáció, egy másikat építeni az első árnyékába, ráadásul költségesebben, mint a 4 es metró, balgaság. Mi ezt már megszoktuk itt Magyarországon, mindent horror árakon építenek, pl, utak, vasutak, metró, nemzeti színház, stb.stb. kicsit irígylem azokat az államokat ahol a köznép megtudhatja, mit, miért, mennyiért csináltak a mi pénzünkből. Mi csak azt halljuk, hogy meg kell húzni a gatya szárát és jó lesz, de mikor és miért hallották ezt a szüleink is és miért nem lett jobb?
Na mindegy, nem csak az időkerék az ami elborzaszt, hanem az egész ország és ami mögötte van...........


----------



## dani888 (2009 Január 17)

mennyibe került végül is?


----------



## Capi (2009 Február 3)

Néhányan meggazdagodtak abból is!


----------

